# childs bike size



## merzie (19 Nov 2008)

What size bike would a 7yr old girl need, shes average size for her age


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Nov 2008)

Don't think its a good idea to just get an average size.  Its best to take the little girl into a shop and let her try them out.  Santa would prefer to know exactly which size she wants him to buy for her and probably the colour as well.  If you are in Dublin somewhere like Tony Kealys, Walkinstown are good.


----------



## merzie (19 Nov 2008)

Sue Ellen said:


> Don't think its a good idea to just get an average size.  Its best to take the little girl into a shop and let her try them out.  Santa would prefer to know exactly which size she wants him to buy for her and probably the colour as well.  If you are in Dublin somewhere like Tony Kealys, Walkinstown are good.





i was thinking of buying it online, is that a bad idea


----------



## huskerdu (19 Nov 2008)

Anything from a 18 inch wheel to 24 inch would be normal for a 7 year old girl. ( Doesn't see to be any such thing as metric in the world of kids bikes). 
You wont know until you put her an a few bikes and see which one she is comfortable with. 

Can you put her on a few friends bikes? Are you OK with taking her to a bike shop to try out some bikes, even if you have no intention of buying there ?

As for buying on-line, if you are buying a flatpack bike , do you know how to assemble a bike safely, especially the brakes. 
Its not impossible to get it right, but takes a bit of time and practice, and
having safe brakes is essential obviously.

BTW, Tony Kealys dont do bikes anymore, they do baby equipment only.


----------



## merzie (19 Nov 2008)

huskerdu said:


> Anything from a 18 inch wheel to 24 inch would be normal for a 7 year old girl. ( Doesn't see to be any such thing as metric in the world of kids bikes).
> You wont know until you put her an a few bikes and see which one she is comfortable with.
> 
> Can you put her on a few friends bikes? Are you OK with taking her to a bike shop to try out some bikes, even if you have no intention of buying there ?
> ...


 

i never thought that it might be a flat pack, thanks for pointing that out to me, that sounds a bit difficult, the poor child would be cycling backwards on christmas morning or something silly like that if its left up to me to assemble


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Nov 2008)

huskerdu said:


> BTW, Tony Kealys dont do bikes anymore, they do baby equipment only.


 
Pity that.  They were very good on advice, sales and service.


----------



## Paulsgirl (20 Nov 2008)

Smyths in the Blanchardstown Centre had 20% off some bikes last weekend.  I bought one for my niece for Christmas in Smyths and it needs to be assembled as it came in a box.  Just so you know...


----------



## Celtwytch (20 Nov 2008)

I would definitely recommend trying her on a few bikes beforehand to figure out the correct size.  

If you do decide to buy in a shop rather than online, I would suggest Halfords.  They will build the bike for you, and make sure she won't be cycling backwards   Also, if you reserve it and pay a deposit by Sunday 23rd November, you'll get €30 worth of accessories free when you go to pick up the bike.


----------



## DaveD (21 Nov 2008)

Best to go to a proper bike shop that sells children's bikes. The bikes in Smyths are utter rubbish, built to a price point and will not last any length of time. Halfords are not much better. If in Dublin try, [broken link removed] in Tallaght Village or the Long mile road, or http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie off the Greenhills road. 

Most of the best bikes are made by smaller independent makers and only sold online, try http://www.islabikes.co.uk/ they have size charts online, make beautifully made bikes from properly sized components (e.g. adult brake levers on childs bikes that they can't use properly). They deliver to Ireland but aren't cheap, that said you get what you pay for. Thye'll arrive with minimal assembly needed i.e. pedals to be fitted and handlebars rotated. Takes 10 minutes. I've used them recently.

Buy one in Smyths and you'll be buying another fairly quickly!


----------



## Towger (21 Nov 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> if you reserve it and pay a deposit by Sunday 23rd November, you'll get €30 worth of accessories free when you go to pick up the bike.


 
All the accessories have gone up (almost doubled) in price. A basic child's helmet is...€29, the same one in Smiths is €16.


----------



## Lolo00 (21 Nov 2008)

I bought a bike in Halfords for my 8 year old son (great bargain, BMX, reduced from €219 to €99!), they said that the bike size goes by the inside leg measurment of the child so I got my son a 20" bike, I'd say an 18" or 20" should do your daughter.


----------



## gillarosa (21 Nov 2008)

I think a 20" for your daughters age. Agree with the posted about the service and range at some of the independent / small bike shops but they can be very expensive. Have bought at Halfords and found range sufficient and the price pretty good, plus they do assemble and have good after sales service.


----------

